# Signature not showing up



## scott from _actual time_ (May 21, 2007)

my signature isn't showing up in my posts, as of Monday morning. the newest posts were ones i had edited--dunno if that matters. the sig is there in my account, and i've edited it to try and convince the system that yes it does exist. but it's still not showing up in my latest posts, even after browser restart and computer reboot.

i wonder if it will show up below this post....


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2007)

It depends you can disable sigs in your settings.. and IIRC Chris disabled sigs after your first post in that thread. IE your 2nd post in a thread wont have your sig but the first will


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (May 21, 2007)

.jason. said:


> .. and IIRC Chris disabled sigs after your first post in that thread.


ah--that might be part of it. 

the other part be that i usually surf the site w/o logging in, unless i want to post. so the default un-logged-in user settings must have been changed to sigs disabled. that's kinda too bad--it would be cool if visitors could read all our sigs pimping our  bands.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2007)

Aye, your signature only shows once per thread, and yeah, signatures are disabled for guests (as are a slew of other things).


----------

